

Three Google Approaches to Fighting Common Web Security Bugs - dsr12
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1UJMnQM9sg-LL5iF7Y04q2Em3FohwLUKCcAyWOfG7Eao/present?slide=id.i0

======
sbnpr
Interesting topic!

